# newbie from Aus.



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Redhawk Hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to the Horse Forum Redhawk!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi from brisbane  
welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

welcome! another Aussie!!


----------

